# Highly Recommend This Chrome Extension



## Gizmo (28/3/15)

It helps your chrome browser cache more items on the page which in turn speeds up browsing

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ad?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------

